# Goldorfen springen aus dem Teich



## marbru (1. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier im Forum und hab mal eine Frage:

Wir haben letzten Herbst unseren Teich angelegt und jetzt noch einen kleinen Bachlauf angefügt, an dessen Ende das Wasser über einen großen, flachen Stein ca. 20 cm tief in den Teich fällt. 

Seit 2 Wochen sind 6 kleine Goldorfen im Teich, die sehr munter umher schwimmen und sich gerne unter dem Wasserfall aufhalten. Leider springen sie an manchen Tagen den Wasserfall hoch und liegen dann auf dem Stein. Bisher haben sie es immer geschafft, wieder in den Teich zu gelangen, aber ich habe keine ruhige Minute mehr.

Ist das Verhalten normal, sollten wir den Wasserfall umgestalten oder geben die Orfen irgendwann auf?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## Annett (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Goldorfen springen aus dem Teich*

Hallo und Willkommen im Forum.

Ehe Ihr den Wasserfall umgestaltet, würde ich mal Wasserwerte messen (lassen) und diese hier einstellen.
Gut möglich, dass den Orfen irgendwas nicht passt (z.B. zu wenig Sauerstoff).... und sie deshalb versuchen in die Strömung zu schwimmen/springen.

An welchen Tagen springen sie denn besonders gern? Jetzt wenns so sonnig und warm ist, oder eher wenn es trüb ist (sofern es das die letzten Wochen mal war  )?
Passiert das eher früh oder abends?

Die Goldorfen werden übrigens schnell größer und dann sind 3500Liter etwas wenig....


----------



## marbru (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Goldorfen springen aus dem Teich*

Unsere Goldorfen springen nur am späten Nachmittag (so ab 18 Uhr) aus dem Wasser. Vorher sind sie überall im Teich und sehr aktiv.

Wie sie sich bei schlechtem Wetter verhalten würden , kann ich noch nicht beurteilen.

Unsere Wasserwerte sind : KH: 5; pH: 7,4; kein Nitrit, Ammoniak

Sauerstoff zeigt unser Test (Gardena) nicht an und ich habe gehört, dass der Transport von Teichwasser ins Gartencenter besonders die Sauerstoffwerte verfälscht.

Womit soll ich testen?


----------



## Bine (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Goldorfen springen aus dem Teich*

Hallo Marbru 

unsere Goldorfen sind auch immer gesprungen , zwar nicht auf den Stein aber nach Mücken oder anderen Insekten die sich auf der Wasseroberfläche aufgehalten haben . 

Eigendlich sind die Sauerstoffwerte früh morgens am schlechtesten weil über nacht die U -Pflanzen Sauerstoff ziehen und nicht produzieren .
Ich habe nur Tetratests .

Läuft der Bachlauf auch über nacht ? Dann dürftest du wenn er in deinen Teich leicht plätschert Sauerstoffeintrag haben


----------



## marbru (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Goldorfen springen aus dem Teich*

Hallo,

nachdem eine __ Goldorfe es geschafft hat, in die unterste Staustufe zu springen und wir alle Steine entfernen durften um sie zu retten, haben wir uns entschlossen, den Bachlauf um 17 Uhr auszuschalten. Seit dem gibt es keine Probleme mehr.

Der Bachlauf läuft nachts nicht (wegen der Nachbarn und den Stromkosten) und wird haben (sehr) viele Sauerstoffpflanzen (__ Hornkraut, Tausenblatt, __ Papageienfeder, __ Wasserfeder, __ Wasserhahnenfuß, Tannenwedel...). Deshalb lasse ich ihn jetzt immer gleich morgens ab 7 Uhr laufen um den nächtlichen Sauerstoffverbrauch auszugleichen.

Gruß
marbru


----------



## didio (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Goldorfen springen aus dem Teich*

Hallo und guten Morgen.

Auch bei uns springen zum Beispiel die Elritzen regelmässig (unabhängig von der Tageszeit) vom Teich in den Pflanzenfilter. Und nach den "durchforsten nach Freßbarem" schlittern sie wiedern zurück. Ich halte dieses für ein normales Verhalten bei wohl vielen Fischarten. Einfach der Herkunft des Wassers folgen und dabei evtl. Staustufen überspringen.

liebe Grüsse
didio


----------



## ~jens~ (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Goldorfen springen aus dem Teich*

Dies verhalten konnte ich auch feststellen. Bei uns machen das kleine Goldfische.


----------

